# ABU International 6500C3CT-M



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Are these reels worth a flip .I have ran across a gun dealer who has some tackle in his catalog.If I am not mistaken I can get this reel fo 89.00
These are the green open top style casting reels with mag cast controll.If I am reading right.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*ABU*

This reel is based on the Mag Elite, if I am not mistaken. It has bearings and the same mag style, but I believe it has the ultra cast design, but not the speed bushing that is in the Elite.

If this is indeed that particular reel, it has the same innards as the the rest of the 6500 series and would seem to be a good investment.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

It is the ABU Garcia International C3Ct Mag i just rechecked. It is 99.00 dollars. It is the " " CS Mag that is 89.00.I guess i just ordered one. Like I realy needed another surf reel.the cheapest I could find the same reel was at a tackle shop back in east texas.They have 2 and want 110 each for them. There is little call for that type reel in bass fishing country.
The C3 Mag has a level wind. Which one would you pick?I want one to cast lure a long distance in the surf.


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

I'd go with the levelwind version for casting lures. It just makes life easier, especially with braid, and I don't think there is any noticeable loss of distance. I own both a non-levelwind and a levelwind version of the green Abu with magnetic brakes. They're nice reels and easy to cast.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Does the level wind run back and forth during the cast on the 6500CS M model? 
I was also trying to figure out why the level wind model ( 6500CS M ) would be cheaper thatn the non LW model ( 6500 C3CT_M ).


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes, the levelwind runs back and forth during the cast on these reels. One possible reason why the levelwind model is cheaper may be that it comes with a dual paddle handle, whereas the non-levelwind model comes with a power handle. Other than the handle and the levelwind I'm not sure that there's any other difference between the two models. Maybe the price difference is just a supply vs. demand issue.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Could be.I have wore out many ABU garcias reels.I have a pair of the very first I ever owned.They are 4500c reels.They still work pretty good but have a lot of gear noise.Its hard for me to believe that they still have not reengeneered those reels to disengage the level wind on the cast.Every other reel i own does .I ordered the non level wind model because I was preasured to hurry and make a decision. I called back and changed it tt the level wind model.I hope I will be satisfied with it.I just have a hard time beleving that it will hold up to the riggeres of surf casting on long powerful rods with heavy lure at high speed and log distance.It looks like the level wind would get hot from running back and forth at 10,000 rpms. LOL
We will see.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I just revieved an email from ABU that these reels have been discontinued. The only reel shown in the International catagorie is a Morrum.


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

If you maintain it regularly it should last quite a long time and you can always get spare parts for things like the levelwind pawl that can get worn out over time. My dad has one of those old red Abu 7000 reels and it's still going strong. I've only had my 6500 CS Mag for a couple of months, but I must say I'm very happy with it. I mostly throw artificials in the 3/4 oz - 1 1/2 oz range from shore here in the lower Chesapeake Bay, and occasionally the ocean.

Yeah, the green Abu mag reels seem to have been discontinued. I wouldn't trust the Abu website if I were you though. Overseas they seem to sell reels that don't appear on the website, however, you can get them from some tackleshops that specialize in Abu reels, like Hatteras Outfitters. I believe that the Abu Sports Mag is the successor to the green Mag reel, but I'm not 100% sure. I've only seen it on some UK sites.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I use a C3CT Blue Yonder with Smoothies and a mag cast control fron Hatteras Outfitters. It sings!!

I took Blues and a 26" Puppy Drum from the back side of the bar at Atlantic Beach yesterday. Had to be 200yds.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

*200yds eh?*

What weight and bait were you throwin?


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Adam, The rig was:

30' 50lb shock leader with Bimini Twist
14lb Suffix main line
24" Pulley Rig with one 4/0 Gamakatsu Octopus hook - see 
http://www.tackletactics.co.nz/pulleyrigdemo.html
150 gm Breakaway lead
Bait was the middle half of a finger mullet. I estimated that using a whole finger mullet reduced the cast by about 20% as the tail caused it to spiral. I use a treading needle to mount the bait onto a short wire leader.

13' Abu Conolon w/ Abu 6500C3CTBY

Leader to main line knot was a modified Albright. I take each free end and tie in a 3-loop clinch-type knot. I find that this prevents the main line knot unravelling, which has caused me problems in the past. It means the knot is slightly longer, but no thicker than the Albright. One knot lasted me all day. I'll retie next outing.

I use a pendulum cast.

Hope this is useful....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*It's a "reel" good reel*

I have mine loaded with 14 lb test Trilene Inshore on an 8' St Croix (1/2-2 oz) and it works great for fishing IRI (jetty in a pinch) and musky fishing in the Poconos. I can toss a 2 oz Stingsilver forever! 

Thinking about loading it with 30 lb test Spiderwire Stealth and see how much more distance I can get with it. Only problem with that is that I do a lot of night fishing with it and untangling a braid "birdsnest" at night is a real bear.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Sandcrab.
Be sure and let me know how the braid works on the reel. I have been pondering on Spooling mine up with some of the new Strn Super Braid.I can'e decide on the test though. I was thinking 30 but I don't know if the drag on these reels will tighten down enough and hold up to a hard run. to get the full benifit of that size line.
Keep me posted


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

THEGAME,

I recently switched from using #15 mono to #50 Power Pro braid (#12 mono diametrer) on my Abu 6500. I'm sure the reel would work with #30 Power Pro (#8 mono diameter) as well. If you want to go below that, then you should probably use a smaller size reel, like a 5500. Also, think about how much abrasion resistance you need where you fish. I'd say choose the line based on its diameter and don't worry too much about the pound test rating. Like you pointed out, the Abu factory drags leave a lot to be desired.

I've never had a really bad backlash with braid and those that do happen never seem to go as deep as they would with mono. The important thing to remember with braid is that it must be spooled on tight or the line may dig into itself. Also, use a Palomat knot to tie the braid to the swivel.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I usualy use a mono shock leader down here. For casting and abrasion resistance.The fish will hang up and run back and forth on the far side of a sand bar.That works on the power pro pretty bad.I use it on a spinning rig.I understand now that TUF XP is better than power pro and Stren Super braid is better than it.
As for backlashes, I have a suggestion.You know about how far you can cast. Make a long cast and then strip off another few yards . Put a piece of scotch tape across the remaining line on the spool.Reel it back up and start fishing.If you do happen to back lash the tape keeps it from going deep and makes it easier to remove. If you hang a good fish the tape just pulls off when you get to it on the spool.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

thegame,
The advantage of braid is its small diameter and sensitivity. If you are using it for its breaking strength then you need to get a rod and reel that are rated for that pound test. Otherwise just set your drag as you would for line rated for taht rod and reel. 
Nice tip with taping the spool, I have been considering trying braid and will keep that in mind. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I use the braided line because of its small dia.In most cases it is better to have a lot of small line than a little big line.For instance. a reel rated at 175 yards of 20#mono will hold close to 300 of 30# power pro ( 8 lb dia )etc.That give you strong line and lots of it to make it through a long run of a strong fish.It gives you time to tire the fish using the rod and drag instead of just the drag.Most of the time if you can keep the fish from spooling you on the first and maybe second hard run, you've got him tired down and caught.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

I've used superbraid on Abu 6500 reels for a couple of years and like it. 

I've tried Berkley Whiplash (now discontinued), PowerPro, Tuf Line XP and Spiderwire Stealth in 20 and 30 lb. test sizes. Of those Whiplash and Tuf Line XP gave me real problems with abrasion and knot strength was not that good. I prefer the way Stealth handles over PowerPro, but both have good abrasion resistance and knot strength. Haven't tried the Stren braid yet.

Give the Aussie Plait a try for doubling braided line. It is an extremely strong, low profile knot that holds up very well to the rigors of long distance casting with heavy sinkers and lures. Takes a while to tie, but I think it's worth the effort. Here's a couple of web sites with instructions on tying the Aussie Plait.

http://www.pakula.com.au/61aussieplait.htm
http://www.leadertec.com/knots_Ausplaid.html

I particularly like the Aussie Plait for use with levelwind reels. Form a long loop using the AP. Then attach your shock leader. Wind the Aussie Plait onto the reel, but leave the shock leader knot outside the levelwind guide. The Aussie Plait has yet to hang up on the levelwind guide in about a year of fishing with this setup. The loop needs to be long enough to tie your shock leader knot and still have enough doubled line to make at least 4 or 5 turns around the spool. Works for me.

Dan


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Dan
I have heard so many different stories on braided line.I hear people say Tuf XP is the best , some say Power pro is.Stern super braid has not been out long enough to get much of a reaction .The only one of the new generation braids i've used is Power Pro. I have it on an okuma Epixor 50 in 30#. the first few month I would have told you it was the best thing sense sliced bread.Something happened to it. I have pulled the line off the spool and reloaded it tight.But I get wind knots in it constantly. I end up having to cut several yards off the reel every trip.I use barrel swivels to keep the line from twisting and it still does it.The one thing I like about it is I can cast close to twice as far with that reel loaded with PP than I can Mono.I can throw a 2 oz weight well over 100 yards with it and about 70 with mono.It just comes off the reel smoother.I want to try some Stren Super braid but I just can't make myself give close to 30 bucks for 300 yards of fishing line.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

THEGAME said:


> *...I want to try some Stren Super braid but I just can't make myself give close to 300 bucks for 300 yards of fishing line. *


Are you serious?  I got 300 yds of Spiderwire Stealth for under $20. 

Sandcrab


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry for the typing error. I fixed it. I have a sorce that I can get Power Pro for 18.00 per 300. But the stren stuff is right at 28 to 30 bucks per 300.
Like I mentioned earlier. The power pro starts off nice with a little stiffness to in.After i used it for a while it got as limp as sewing thread.To me line needs a little body to it to keep it away from itself.Thats when the wind knots started.When it lost its body.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*No wind knots with the Spiderwire Stealth...*

Used it since the Spring and have not had any problems with casting, wind knots, or tangles. Love the stuff! 

I am a first time braid user. Thinking of putting it on another reel - my coventional reel that I use for fishing the inlet. I do a lot of night fishing and have a good handle on mono (backlashes at night are a bear!)...braid could be a little too much to handle in the dark.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

I hear that backlashes are easier to get out with braid and are less severe..I dont remember ever having a backlash with braided line.So I can't speak from experience.Maybe i'll try some of that next time.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

TG - I'm wondering if the problems that you're having with "wind knots" could be be caused by line twist. The reason that I suspect this is that you said that the line worked well for a couple of months. Swivels, even the best ball bearing jobs, will not eliminate line twist when using a spinning reel - it's the nature of the beast. Look at the line in full sunlight and see if there is any evidence of twist. 

A convenient way of getting the twist out of line is with a reversible electric drill. I use a portable drill for this purpose and take it with me when I'm going to be at the coast for several days of fishing. Just figure out which way the twist is in your line and turn it in the opposite direction. It's a cut and try proposition. How long you unwind with the drill is a function of how badly the line is twisted. Most of the twist will settle in the first 50 to 75 yards or so. Run line off the reel until the twist is hardly noticeable and unwind it with the drill. If you overdo it a little, it won't matter because the reel will put the twist back in when you fish with it.

I find this method quicker and easier than squeezing the twist out between your fingers. Hope this helps.

Braid is great stuff, but it DEFINITELY does not behave like mono. This past week I fished a surf tournament at Nags Head, NC. We fought a 15 to 20 mph, gusts to 30, nor'easter and rain throughout the tournament. The seas were high and angry. Those on the team fishing mono could not tell the difference between the wave action and a fish biting and basically caught only the fish that hooked themselves. Two of us fishing with braid and had no problem detecting strikes and caught more fish. Braided line definitely made a huge difference.

On the negative side, we fought heavy weed on the first day of the tournament and the rough texture of the braid collected far more weed than mono and it was harder to remove it from the line. 

Dan


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

That sounds like a good idea but I cant get a mental picture of where you are using the drill.On the end of the line, on the spool.Sorry .Give me a few more details, im a little slow today.
I have noticed that the braid is more productive to fish with. Better feel . But as for weed. It seems to do better to me. I will be set out with a spider weight and bait. If the weed builds up on the line I take the rod and give some slack in the line. Then pop in like setting the hook but with out the follow through.The braded line slices the weed like butter and it fall off. May be a different type of weed.
Thanks


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

TG - My fault. I've been doing it so long it's second nature to me. I skipped quite a few steps.

First, fashion a hook out of a piece of coathanger wire or other stiff wire and put that in the chuck of your drill. You may have to play with the shape until you get it balanced enough so that the drill doesn't vibrate too badly. Mine looks like a scaled down version of a shepherd's staff. 

Make a loop in the end of the line. I use a perfection loop, but that's not critical. Any loop knot will do.

Run off about 75 yards of line, more if it's badly twisted. Put the hook into the loop at the end of your line. Set the forward or reverse switch drill to the desired direction. Push the button and unwind the twist in your line. 

That's all there is to it.

Different type of weed, I think. This stuff reminds me of hemp fibers. Not quite as strong as hemp, fortunately. It's dried up plant material, my guess would be Spartina grass, that was chewed up by hurricane Isabel and blown out of our sounds by southwest winds we've had most of the time since.

Dan


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Dan.
There is nothing than can ruin a fishing trip like an incoming tide full of weed.
Down here in the gulf of Mexico I might be the reel thing.LOL


----------

